# Top 10 Essential Oils for Soap



## Zany_in_CO (May 22, 2022)

If you are wondering what EOs to purchase starting out... and more...

From Kenna of Modern Soapmaking: *Top 10 Essential Oils for Soap Making*


----------



## deafsoaper (May 23, 2022)

I was going to ask this question lol 

because obviously essential oils are pricier than FO and rather limit to certain amount of EOs and be done with it and experiment blends only using these EOs


----------



## deafsoaper (May 25, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> If you are wondering what EOs to purchase starting out... and more...
> 
> From Kenna of Modern Soapmaking: *Top 10 Essential Oils for Soap Making*


i was checking throughout that site and came across another similar information "favourite essential oils for beginners from industry leaders"



			https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/blog/favorite-essential-oils-for-beginners-from-industry-leaders
		


Do you think there is a better list from someone else than Kenna?
​


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 25, 2022)

deafsoaper said:


> Do you think there is a better list from someone else than Kenna?


No. For versatility, cost and availability, Kenna's is as good as it gets -- plus those EOs offer the ability to create blends using cedarwood and litsea cubeba to "anchor" so they "stick" better in soap. Several EOs on that list can be used alone -- lavender soap & tea tree soap are good sellers, for example.

The link to "industrial favorites" is a good list for second level "basics" i.e., complementary to the basic 10, to my mind at least.   But they are less versatile, more expensive, and may be difficult to source from one vendor.


----------



## deafsoaper (May 25, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> No. For versatility, cost and availability, Kenna's is as good as it gets -- plus those EOs offer the ability to create blends using cedarwood and litsea cubeba to "anchor" so they "stick" better in soap. Several EOs on that list can be used alone -- lavender soap & tea tree soap are good sellers, for example.
> 
> The link to "industrial favorites" is a good list for second level "basics" i.e., complementary to the basic 10, to my mind at least.   But they are less versatile, more expensive, and may be difficult to source from one vendor.


based on her list... the prices are for 100ml

1. Lavender - 40/42 - $11.80
2. Rosemary - spanish - $20.52
*3. folded lemon x5 - sicily $28.74 or natural blend $7.62? ... big price difference
4 . cedarwood - Atlas, Himalayan, and Virginian... she suggested all 3 but which one is the best? lol*
5. dark patchouli - $18.38
6. clary sage - $20.73
7. folded orange x5 - $6.36
*8. peppermint - japanese or supreme? both of them have regular and organic
9. Bergamot (bergaptene free) - calabrian or natural blend?*
10. Tea Tree - Australia - $21.37
bonus: Litsea Cubeba - $18.49


----------



## Zing (May 25, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> If you are wondering what EOs to purchase starting out... and more...
> 
> From Kenna of Modern Soapmaking: *Top 10 Essential Oils for Soap Making*


Thanks for highlighting this source!  Even after 3 years soaping, I continue to refer back to it.

@deafsoaper , I can't really answer your questions.  I use cedarwood virginian because it's more affordable than atlas.  I've only used virginian so cannot compare.  I use cedarwood in nearly every batch I make.  Regarding peppermint, I get mine from Bramble Berry and they offer two kinds; I prefer the one that's described as "candy cane."  I order bergamot also from Bramble Berry and they only have one option.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 25, 2022)

@deafsoaper Did you follow the link to *Where to Buy EOs in Canada*? Which supplier are you using for your pricing? And is that Canadian $? (Just curious)

Generally speaking, you can go with the less expensive option for soap scents. 
I'm not sure what "natural blend" is. It might be worth a try. ???
Glass is better than plastic. 
100 ml = 3.4 fl oz ; 4 fl oz = 118 ml (for comparison)
I also like Cedarwood, Virginia
I prefer High Altitude French Lavender; 40/42 is the industry standard. It's fine.
Australian Tea Tree is fairly common and good. I like it.

Whatever you do, I hope you will try some of Kenna's blends. 

Keep in mind, not all EOs weigh the same. That's where a good *Fragrance Calc* comes in handy. In case your supplier doesn't have one, I use MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) Fragrance Calc. Kenna's EO Calc is also a good one with info on each EO. When you have time, plug in a few of her recipes to see how to use it.


----------



## deafsoaper (May 25, 2022)

Zing said:


> Thanks for highlighting this source!  Even after 3 years soaping, I continue to refer back to it.
> 
> @deafsoaper , I can't really answer your questions.  I use cedarwood virginian because it's more affordable than atlas.  I've only used virginian so cannot compare.  I use cedarwood in nearly every batch I make.  Regarding peppermint, I get mine from Bramble Berry and they offer two kinds; I prefer the one that's described as "candy cane."  I order bergamot also from Bramble Berry and they only have one option.





Zany_in_CO said:


> @deafsoaper Did you follow the link to *Where to Buy EOs in Canada*? Which supplier are you using for your pricing? And is that Canadian $? (Just curious)
> 
> Generally speaking, you can go with the less expensive option for soap scents.
> I'm not sure what "natural blend" is. It might be worth a try. ???
> ...


The pricing is from New Directions Aromatics in Canada ... I live like 30mins away from it and I can pick it up, cut out the shipping costs






						Shop Essential Oils – Canada’s Leader in Premium Essential Oils
					






					www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca
				




The oils from NDA are in glass... lowest available sizes are 15ml/.5 fl oz and 100ml/3.3oz

even though some oils weighs differently and decide to do some 50/50 for example... only way to correctly measure easily is by weight, right? even though it not truly accurate by volume


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 26, 2022)

deafsoaper said:


> The pricing is from New Directions Aromatics





deafsoaper said:


> I live like 30mins away from it and I can pick it up, cut out the shipping costs


Lucky you!!!


deafsoaper said:


> The oils from NDA are in glass





deafsoaper said:


> lowest available sizes are 15ml/.5 fl oz and 100ml/3.3oz


100 ml -- good choice! Scenting a 500 gram batch at 5% = 25 grams EO. Ideal for a single EO test batch with enough left over for testing blends or for comparing Lavender 40/42 vs. French vs. Bulgarian to see which one you like best. 


deafsoaper said:


> only way to correctly measure easily is by weight, right?


Measuring by weight ensures *consistency* from batch to batch.

Volume measure, i.e., teaspoons, tablespoons, mls is prefectly okay and comes in handy when adding small amounts. MMS Fragrance Calc allows you to choose the option:






For example, I use a 3 ml pipette to measure 2.5 mls EO for 8 oz. liquid soap. It's easier and there's less chance of waste when trying to weigh a few grams on my scale.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 26, 2022)

NOTES on NDA
I was disappointed to see they don't have a fragrance calc.
I was happy to see all 10 EOs were listed as "Most Popular".

PDFs for Safety and IFRA regulations are available for download.
Although the 10 EOs are GRAS (*G*enerally *R*egarded *A*s *S*afe), some EOs come with precautions. It would be wise to use due diligence going forward.

*ESSENTIAL OIL EDUCATION*

*EO PROFILES, USES & SAFETY*


----------



## deafsoaper (May 26, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Lucky you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no way I'm trying out different lavenders 40/42 vs french vs bulgaria haha

rather save my money and get the best universal scent for each one and do single and blends


Zany_in_CO said:


> NOTES on NDA
> I was disappointed to see they don't have a fragrance calc.
> I was happy to see all 10 EOs were listed as "Most Popular".
> 
> ...


yeah just have to check individual report for each EO and see the max percentage allow

actually planning to use a scale that measure by .01g .. it a AWS-100 scale


what about colourants? or should I post a thread about it in the beginner forum?
natural like alkanes, indigo etc or mica or oxides?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 26, 2022)

deafsoaper said:


> what about colourants? or should I post a thread about it in the beginner forum?
> natural like alkanes, indigo etc or mica or oxides?


Good idea! But first, use the Search feature in the upper right hand corner of this page to see what you can find... to become more familiar with the subject -- "*Natural Colorants*" is one thing; "*micas and oxides*" are another. 

If you want to color soap on the cheap, check out my thread about *Crayola Crayons*. Back in the day when I first started making soap (2003), that's what I used.



deafsoaper said:


> yeah just have to check individual report for each EO and see the max percentage allow


Almost forgot... the max % allowed is NOT the same as how much you should use of any EO to fragrance soap. For example, the max % for lavender might be 100% but you would only use 5% or less to scent soap and 1%-5% for leave-on products.

BTW 1-5% lavender in a carrier oil with a long shelf life like jojoba, FCO (*F*ractionated *C*oconut *O*il) or MCT (*M*edium *C*hain *T*riglycerides) Oil that you can buy at the grocery store is good for soothing lye burns. They heal without scarring! Better than vinegar or water that you may have read about. 

I keep a small bottle of it in my kitchen for cooking burns. I'm known for starting kitchen fires!


----------



## deafsoaper (May 26, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Good idea! But first, use the Search feature in the upper right hand corner of this page to see what you can find... to become more familiar with the subject -- "*Natural Colorants*" is one thing; "*micas and oxides*" are another.
> 
> If you want to color soap on the cheap, check out my thread about *Crayola Crayons*. Back in the day when I first started making soap (2003), that's what I used.


right 

whhaaat?! using crayola .. thats cool but not going to do that

I'm more of a best value for the money... like is it worth the money etc


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 26, 2022)

I hear ya!


----------



## deafsoaper (May 26, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Almost forgot... the max % allowed is NOT the same as how much you should use of any EO to fragrance soap. For example, the max % for lavender might be 100% but you would only use 5% or less to scent soap and 1%-5% for leave-on products.
> 
> BTW 1-5% lavender in a carrier oil with a long shelf life like jojoba, FCO (*F*ractionated *C*oconut *O*il) or MCT (*M*edium *C*hain *T*riglycerides) Oil that you can buy at the grocery store is good for soothing lye burns. They heal without scarring! Better than vinegar or water that you may have read about.
> 
> I keep a small bottle of it in my kitchen for cooking burns. I'm known for starting kitchen fires!


yes I know that part... i read in reports like different categories like lip, leave on etc for certain percentage allow for each cateogy

ooo thats cool info to know ... I never dealt with kitchen fires before lol ... I'm a semi-former pastry chef, i know my way around to handling things correctly


----------



## deafsoaper (Jun 7, 2022)

pwtragedy said:


> Here’s a *list of essential oils for soap making* based on its top, middle and base notes.
> 
> Top 5 top note essential oils – Basil, Cinnamon, Bergamot, Eucalyptus and Clary sage
> 
> ...


dont get where you are coming from? which question are you answering?



pwtragedy said:


> What happened? I think the answer is correct, i have suggested.


pick a top, middle and bottom scent for a blend? is that what you saying?


----------

